# Gunnison River Festival Aug.15-17 (plus more)



## Osgood (Apr 26, 2006)

Escape the heat and join us for a “cool” weekend!Tired of the heat? Join us for tons of fun in one of the “coolest” places in Colorado for the Gunnison River Festival! Kayaking, art, food and fun!Come “Celebrate Our Rivers” at the Gunnison River Festival.

*RAFTING, KAYAKING, & BIKING:*

FREESTYLE KAYAK CHALLENGE – Loops, space, godzillas, and grinds. Need we say more?

BOATER X – Been to a motor cross race? Same thing – just with kayaks. Expect carnage!

TAYLOR RIVER DOWN RIVER RACE - 400 cfs on the Upper Taylor! Raft or kayak through this beautiful canyon!

COMMUNITY RAFT RACE AND RACE A RAFT – Rafters and runners team up for a race to the finish for the coveted golden paddle!

TOWNIE BIKE RACE - Costumes, townie bikes, chaos! And it’s free! Yes free!

LONGBOARD CONTEST - Sound insane? It is! Watch these geographically challenged surfers charge it. Don’t tell them they’re in Colorado, it justconfuses them.

FUN FOR KIDS & PETS:KIDS CLIMBING WALL COMPETITION – For kids that like some adventure! Climb the 25 foot wall and enjoy the view from the top!

KIDZ ZONE - Especially for kids! Moon bounce, games, and activities for kids of all ages.

FOAM BOAT RACE – Remember the pine box derby? Try making a kayak out of foam and race it on our extreme course!

SIDEWALK CHALK CONTEST - Show off your art skills and your appreciation of rivers with this water themed sidewalk chalk contest!

GUNNISON VALLEY ANIMAL WELFARE LEAGUE – Dunk-a-Dog Contest - Wear your dog out with a variety of fun events!

ART, FOOD, & MUSIC:“CELEBRATION OF RIVERS” ARTIST RECEPTION AND READINGS – Visit the Gunnison Gallery for a great displays of art celebrating our rivers.Poerty and prose readings will add to the diversity of visual art submitted.

GET YOUR SWING ON! – Join us Friday night for a great time at the Gunnison Arts Center with the Swing Doctors!

GUNNISON FARMER’S MARKET - Farm fresh produce, baked goods, meats, and prepared foods.

FABULOUS FOOD - As you feast your eyes on fantastic river activities, don’t forget to treat your taste buds to a savory snack and refreshingbeverage from one of our many vendors. New Belgium on tap!

MORE LIVE MUSIC – Join us for the “White Trash Party” and awards ceremony on their outdoor patio and enjoy the glorious Gunnison night sky. Bring your dancin’ shoes and your best costume!

DUTCH OVEN COOKOFF – Show off your Dutch Oven skills or sample some delicious campfire specialties.

BLACK CANYON BLUEGRASS NIGHT – Get your bluegrass on with Greensky Bluegrass Band @ The Eldo in Crested Butte

RIVER AWARNESS WEEK:STATE OF THE UPPER GUNNISON PRESENTATION Learn about the water quality and quantity issues in the Upper Gunnisonand how local organizations and agencies are working to protect local waters for future generations of locals and visitors.

COAL CREEK WATERSHED COALITION – Join for this fun and interactive hike and water quality sampling demonstration.<p>STANDARD MINE HIKE – See all the improvements through the EPA’s remediation efforts at the Standard Mine.

HIKING TOUR OF THE PEANUT MINE – Take a leisurely stroll through the restored Peanut Mine site and hear about the efforts made to restorethis site.Event schedule is subject to change 

– please check www.gunnisonriverfestival.com for the most recent schedule of events. Check our website for details on event locations!

FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT: Anthony Poponi, [email protected], (970) 596-7496,234 N. Main St. Suite 3C, Gunnison, CO 81230.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I am stoked for this event. Should be a fun "Back to School" end of the season get together. I am definitely psyched about the Taylor Race. 

Anthony needs Freestyle Judges, if you want a hotel room for the weekend and can no the difference between a trick nasty and McWu you should email him and he will set you up.


----------



## Parkito (Jan 18, 2005)

*Gunnison River*

Nice job keeping this together, I am going to try to swing in there somehow.

Much love,

Matt Parker


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm excited for Gunny this year - It's going to be a great event. Good cash prizes too!

If anyone is interested in how the feature looks I'll be posting pictures within a few days.

Parkito!!!! That would be sick if you somehow made it here for the fest!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

whats that say feature like? wave, hole, wavehole? does grinding mean it has a killer lip?


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

caspermike said:


> whats that say feature like? wave, hole, wavehole? does grinding mean it has a killer lip?


Last time I was there it was a glassy wave with a surging, breaking pile. Pics soon.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

where is the "North Bank" Put-In on the Taylor? Thanks.-


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

im not sure where that is. SOUTH bank is the takeout for the upper and the launch for the middle, NORTH bank is a USFS campground on the opposite side of the river, but there is no ramp or any kind of boater access there, thats why they built south bank...... probably a typo....


----------



## Osgood (Apr 26, 2006)

Taylor race will be from the commercial put-in for the upper Taylor (just above Initiation and below Tod's Slot). Take out will be South Bank (bridge take-out above Harmel's).


----------



## Osgood (Apr 26, 2006)

About the Community raft race: Along with the Community Raft race is the Race-a-Raft foot race. Starts and ends at the same place. One is on the river and one folows the road. Can you beat the rafts down to the take-out? Just guessing- it is about a three mile run. 

Contact Anthony for more info. [email protected]


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

so where it it that people meet on Sunday if they want to race on the Taylor? At the put-in? The website says the "North Bridge" Thanks.


----------



## Osgood (Apr 26, 2006)

*Strut your stuff*

SAturday Aug 16---
Community raft race- 8:30 am @ North bridge Put in. Raft for fun with individual style or be competitive to win the Golden paddle. Competitive prize is a night at the WONDER HUT accessible from Monarch pass. Get your work group working together and promote your bussiness in this fun race/parade of boats. Boats and guides provided unless you have your own and have a guide that is Colorado certified.

Register for all other events 9:am - 11:am @ the Gunnison White water Park

Kayak Rodeo ---ALL DAY

Captain Black Boater X----1pm Short race ( 200 yards?) touching cones on either side of the river (portage?).

BYOB (Build your own boat race)--- Fun exhibition @ the Gunnison White Water Park -------carnage expected..................

Sunday 8:30m registration for Taylor Down River Race. Rafts and kayaks welcome. Extra 100 cfs promised out of taylor Dam. Initiation to South bank. Register @ 3 rivers (Almont) 8:30 am Race @ 9am


----------



## Osgood (Apr 26, 2006)

Gunnisonriverfestival.com

[email protected]


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Osgood said:


> Extra 100 cfs promised out of taylor Dam.


how long will that exta release last? noon? all day? could we come up directly after the race and enjoy the extra 100 cfs or are they shutting it off after you guys are done? and if thats the case, can we boat down as the race is going, and just hang in the eddies for the racers to go by?


----------



## thefreshpimpofbigair (Feb 12, 2008)

*BLOOD MONEY*

What the F is up with accepting money from the Lucky Jack????
I dont think they give a hoot about the best intrests of our watershed.
Im thinking of boycotting......


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Good, you fucking hippie, protest and dont show up, then we wont have to listen to your incorrect, useless anti mine rhetoric! keep your fucking meadow muffin politics to yourself and do us a favor- make sure none of the rest of you granola eating dong bags spoil an event simply with your mis-informed bullshit.

heres whats wrong with what you're bitching about: a mine is going to go in someday on Mt Emmons. Theres no way around it, some day prices will go so high that they wont be stopped by a bunch of yuppies who MOVED HERE from elsewhere and suddenly think they know whats best for OUR valley (our being the people that were born here, who have spent their whole lives here and understand Crested Butte was FOUNDED ON MINING and that nothing would be here without mining). And you know what? Ultimately its going to a be a foerign company that does it, they wont have any regard for environmental procedures, theyll just come in and do it and they wont give a shit what you say, and then suddenly you will be wishing JACK was back!

the real problem here is: they Lucky Jack is TRYING to outreach to the community- obviously you missed it- but they gave money to the hospital AND the local school district! they are trying to help, trying to show us they can be friendly, its just your lame ass jerk offs from CB (who again, have MOVED HERE from elsewhere) that keep resisting them!

I for one am EXTREMELY grateful that they chose to give money to this event, and anybody that doesnt feel at least somewhat appreciative of it shouldnt be allowed to attend the festival anyway!

Have you ever heard the phrase "dont bite the hand that feeds you?" if you are going to protest this event, then youre also going to need to give up your mountain bike, give up you car, give up your kayak, anything that pretty much has metal in it, because if you dont want a mine in CB then you shouldnt be for mining anywhere else, and unless you go full out youre just a royal HYPOCRITE. so shut up and dont come to our event, where hardworking local folks will be appreciating the fact we CAN have a festival, without people sponsoring it then we wouldnt be able to have it you fucking hippies!!!!!!!


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

so whats the whitewater park like? are the holes deep and good for throwing anything?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Osgood said:


> Sunday 8:30m registration for Taylor Down River Race. Rafts and kayaks welcome. Extra 100 cfs promised out of taylor Dam. Initiation to South bank. Register @ 3 rivers (Almont) 8:30 am Race @ 9am


Is South Bank the pull out in Almont off of 135? Or is this run entirely up in the Canyon? I have never paddled on the Taylor and I want to check it out this week sometime. Thanks.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

yeti true hippies are ones that recognize balance. they are just tree hugging gronolas.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Liam- the first hole is small and easy, good for beginners. the 2nd hole is steep and rowdy, with a bouncy pocket. people have been throwing down though.......

Mike- its entirely within the canyon, from the standard commercial put in to South Bank, which is just up (about a mile) from Harmels Resort, which itself is about 7 miles north of almont. I will be on the Taylor thursday afternoon and friday sometime, if youre in the area i'd be more than happy to boat with ya and show ya the lines! give me a shout or PM me

casper- yeah, its really just a bunch of yuppies that WANT to be hippies, but they have so much misinformation and theyre basically equating the word "mine" with "bad", automatically, without looking into the subject at all! and it really is a shame, because the mining company is obviously willing to give a good portion of money to this event, its just a slap in the face to them if you dont go!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I am heading from Fort Collins to Crested Butte on Friday morning and coming back on Sunday evening. I have room for one live human. Let me know if you're interested in carpooling.

For those of you not interested here's a little joke for your time:

What's black and shiny and looks good on a hippie?
MY CAR!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Mike- its entirely within the canyon, from the standard commercial put in to South Bank, which is just up (about a mile) from Harmels Resort, which itself is about 7 miles north of almont. I will be on the Taylor thursday afternoon and friday sometime, if youre in the area i'd be more than happy to boat with ya and show ya the lines! give me a shout or PM me


Thanks. I am going to try to paddle over there on Friday. I will PM or post here to see if we can hook up.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Hey everyone!! This has gone long enough - I am working on a blog post with pics RIGHT now, so check backe here in about 30 minutes and I'll have some pics of the feature up.

Hey Harv - I Speedered the upper last night - it goes. Lets do a run Friday. I hear you've been training all year!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Meng said:


> Hey everyone!! This has gone long enough - I am working on a blog post with pics RIGHT now, so check backe here in about 30 minutes and I'll have some pics of the feature up.
> 
> Hey Harv - I Speedered the upper last night - it goes. Lets do a run Friday. I hear you've been training all year!


 
Sounds good, Chris. I will call you. 

Hey the Gunni Public Works department just called me and said that they have the opportunity to get up to an additional 200cfs released over the weekend through the Taylor. They asked me to tell them what flow between the current flow of 1060 and up to about 1200 would be ideal for the event. I told them I don't know but I would find out and call them back. What do all of you locals think? What do you want me to tell them? Is more better? Keep it as is? 1100cfs. Give me some quick feedback I am supposed to call them back ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Per our conversation, the more the better! I'd be interested to hear from other Gunny boaters.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

*Gunny pics posted!!*

Finally!

Gunny feature blog post and pics up here: The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: Gunnison Whitewater Park

This post shows the feature at 1450 cfs and 110 cfs as well as the 'bonus feature'

We hear the festival will probably have about 1200 cfs - so somewhere in between the pictured levels.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Good, you fucking hippie, protest and dont show up, then we wont have to listen to your incorrect, useless anti mine rhetoric! keep your fucking meadow muffin politics to yourself and do us a favor- make sure none of the rest of you granola eating dong bags spoil an event simply with your mis-informed bullshit.
> 
> heres whats wrong with what you're bitching about: a mine is going to go in someday on Mt Emmons. Theres no way around it, some day prices will go so high that they wont be stopped by a bunch of yuppies who MOVED HERE from elsewhere and suddenly think they know whats best for OUR valley (our being the people that were born here, who have spent their whole lives here and understand Crested Butte was FOUNDED ON MINING and that nothing would be here without mining). And you know what? Ultimately its going to a be a foerign company that does it, they wont have any regard for environmental procedures, theyll just come in and do it and they wont give a shit what you say, and then suddenly you will be wishing JACK was back!
> 
> ...


I must say I totally agree with Fresh Pimp on the lameness of accepting money from Lucky Jack - that project does not jive with protecting the flows, ecology and watershed of the Gunnison OR our current economy. I have helped in small ways with some aspects of the festival and wholeheartedly think it will be a great event with the best of intentions. Still, a major mining efforts is at total odds with our tourism based economy.

Yeti - your outrageous, hateful response on that matter is based on hate and emotion, not fact or science. The way you generalize people as 'hippies' and hate on them is reminiscent of unfounded, uneducated, hateful racism in the deep south pre civil rights. Look at your rant in responce to Fresh Pimp's post! Look at your avatar! You are just hating and its a damn shame to hate on a fellow paddler who is expressing their opinion like that. I have never jumped on the bandwagon when every other paddler on the Buzz has been ripping you to shreds on this forum - I don't believe in that. Just FYI.

My name is Chris Menges and I work at an organization that opposes the mine - I belive in that mission (none of us are hippies) and I would be happy to meet with you in person at the festival and discuss these issues in a civil and educated way.... That is, if you are brave enough to provide your real name.... I think the entirer Buzz community is dying to know anyway.

PS - you can talk as much crap about me in response to my post as you want - I don't care what you think or say and wont reply. As said, I'll be happy to meet you in person and you can say whatever you have to say to me then.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I really don't want to get into this, but it looks like I have no choice.

Here is the problem I have, and why I generalize: I was born in this valley, and have lived here for 24 years. Not much, but when you consider the fact that a large percentage of the population of Crested Butte is comprised of folks that have MOVED here from elsewhere, its a long time. Now the problem is these same people move here from elsewhere, and suddenly they decide that THEY know what is best for our community or our valley. And they may think they do 100% and believe eveyrthing they are doing is right, but in reality, they really do not understand what the true, local citizens of this valley are saying.

"What" they're saying it step back and take a look back in time. Crested Butte was founded because of the precious minerals located in the areas around town. The controls on mining were non-existent at the time, and to this day you can still see the scars of the old times. BUT, we have since moved on from those times, and mining corporations have learned that they are accountable for the areas they intrude on- as such, the industry is one of the most heavily regulated and scrutinized industries in America. Its a tough and stringent practice to open a mine, but you can rest assured if it happens, IT WILL be done right. Regulations and watchdog groups alike will see to that! Mining companies do not want to deal with the huge fines associated with breaking those regulations, and strive to maintain a successful working environment. If you'll kindly look to the Henderson Mine, you will notice the local watershed is healthy, and a popular run for local kayakers!

The site for the mine is hardly pristine. Between the existing mine facilities for the old Keystone Mine, the closed access into the proposed tailings pond sites, and the overall number of outdoor users (snowmobiles, dirt bikes, 4WD, etc) you will see the area is less than what you would call "pristine". Again, the mining companies work hard to avoid paying those fines!

As for the economic and social benefits, how could you not embrace more people (and they're money) moving into the valley? What, you get to move here, and then nobody else after you? The "last person here" syndrome affects a LOT of people in Crested Butte. More kids in our schools would necessitate some change in infrastructure, but it would also make more money available TO THE SCHOOLS from the state! The same goes for the health care system, the more people using it, the better it becomes. My parents were miners for twenty years. My uncle was a miner. My teachers were miners. They are not "bad" folks, they are hardworking laborers who simply want to raise their family in a safe, comfortable place, the same as any of you HCCA members. But which of the two would show up on a three foot powder morning? On their brand new, molybdenum reinforced, steel ski edged skis? So what gives YOU the right to prevent them that same chance? And as far as the housing concerns, well, you live here. You have seen the same prices drop that I have, how you can get a cheap condo on the mountain for $150,000 now, instead of $400,000 a couple of years ago. Those prices will continue to drop, and ultimately a glut of new folks looking for houses will not only help the housing downturn reverse, but it will open more jobs in other sectors to meet those needs, such as construction, electrical, etc. How can economic stimulus be a bad thing, especially in a time of economic downturn? Were you here in the early 90's when the ski area was about to go broke and everything was just shit? Do you want to see that again? Ski areas are a fickle thing, and a tourism dependent economy cannot sustain itself forever, so what is the problem with another source of income in the county?

Here's another problem to think about: did you read the recent Crested Butte News article about the North Fork coal mines? They will be completely exhausted (even with their proposed expansion) in thirty year's time, at which point Gunnison County loses its primary source of revenue! What is a better way to replace that than with the income a new mine would bring? 

People have this pre-conceieved notion of MINE=BAD, and it really is without justification. They simply hear the word "mine" and equate it to the Climax pit, or other abomination along those lines (Butte, MT). But the fact of this situation is, that it WILL NOT be that kind of mine! But people just go with this notion, and they GENERALIZE about it and smply because somebody else is protesting it, well, we have to protest it too! So if people get to generalize about that with complete misinformation, why cant I? The only thing is, I can back my shit up. You guys can't. And yes, I do put a lot of emotion into this, because it HURTS me to see these people coming to OUR valley and deciding what THEY think is best for us!! You don't have a clue what I think or feel, and I can guarantee you there is a LOT larger population who support the mine than oppose it. If it were a simple vote, it would pass overwhelmingly. So if the anti-mine crowd can spread slanderous allegations that are chock full of misinformation, why cant I? It always seems to be the same crowd, eating granola, bike riding 24/7, gluten free this, hemp that. If you're going to generalize "mine=bad", then I'm going to generalize "anti-mine activist=stupid hippie". Thanks for listening.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Oh, and thanks for the Blog Update. Looks great.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Any rafters planning on running Sunday morning? I'm bringing the mini-me but I'd like to bring a few friends along. We'll gladly contribute to the mine-prevention fund AND the mine-appreciation fund equally...

I'm bringing my mini-me and maybe the oars for it, but if I could throw a few friends in a paddle boat I'll hook up the guide with whatever they need hooked up with. Women, drugs, whiskey, Pabst, you name it! There will be ladies too... it's a morning-after a wedding run. I'll also gladly take turns with the guide if they want to play in my little dinghy!

PM me.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

Yeti -

Aside from the last paragraph of the above post (which again gets unnecessarily derogatory), your comments are noted and respected. 

I understand your point of view and respect it - when delivered appropriately. I do understand your passion on the matter too. 

True, longtime-local opinions should definitely be (and are) highly respected and listened to- but it's everyone's community. We all have an equal say, whether we have lived here for 40 years or 3 months. That's just how this country works.

All that said, I don't agree that a mine is a good thing for our community; such is the blessing of our democracy - the opportunity to use the process to pursue our beliefs. We both have the opportunity to be heard and work for what we believe.

While I recognize that this valley's economy was founded on mining, it is now based on tourism. If and when a mine above CB and a polluted watershed dramatically reduces tourism, our tax base will crumble, reducing funding for public services far more dramatically than what a few Lucky Jack contributions ever contributed.

For my part, I can totally get along with, paddle with and respect individuals of many beliefs, so I don't hold anything against you personally for what you advocate.

Anyway, whatever, lets go paddle and have some fun at the festival! See you there.


----------



## thefreshpimpofbigair (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Meng.
Am I really a hippie? I eat steak too Yeti....
I wasnt out after every gunnison valley paddler's opinion but merely to inform others who may or may not care who one of the sponsors of OUR LOCAL festival was. 
As a long time member of the community here I question the prudence of a mine in the upper reaches of our valley both environmentally and economically. The historical boom / bust cycle of mining is not going to benefit the long term sustainability of our communities, only the pockets of wealthy elite living far away; with very few "trickle down" benefits. I would much rather have a new neighbor from New Hampshire or Texas in my town than a multinational mining conglomerate any day and I think, unlike yourself Yeti, that most people in the gunnison valley agree. (just an assumption not a wild claim about voting on the issue)
respectfully TFPOBA


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I would very heartily disagree. It is the EXACT same in regards to Snodgrass: when polled about it, the town of Mt Crested Butte, the town of Gunnison, and unincorporated Gunnison County are all in favor of both a mine and Snodgrass Expansion....the only folks that arent are the town of Crested Butte. It is VERY hard not to generalize in this situation, because of all the people who are against the mine and/or Snodgrass, it is always people of the same walk of life, folks who move here, think this is their paradise now, and that they suddenly know what's in the best interests of our valley. And unfortunately theyre are also the same ones that ride their $5000 mountain bikes and ski on brand new skis every year and drive around in their energy efficient Prius (all of which is built with MOLYBDENUM-HARDENED STEE) who make these claims about it ruining the valley. And I'm sorry, but no, we don't all have an equal say. Folks like the Stefanics and the Krizmanchs and the Gallowichs, the Vaders, the Spritzers, the longer you live here, the more weight your voice carries. People who have lived here 3 months don't know dick about this valley and what it means to live here. People that have lived here 50 years know this valley and know whats best for it. So no, we don't all have an equal opinion. The less amount of time you've lived here, the less you are allowed to say, because honestly, you don't get it. Not you personally, but the folks that just move here and decide it's "their turf".

"If and when"- How do you know it will??? What makes you so sure they will ruin it? Seriously, what is your reasoning? If you work for HCCA then you of all people should know how regulated and tightly controlled mining is these days, and how damn near impossible it is for an economic mishap to happen. Tell you what, why don't you get on a real problem in the county, like all the ATV's and dirt bikes from Texas causing problems in the wilderness. There's a fight you can win.

I respect your opinions but you have to understand, everything you are saying is basically stemming from one major belief that "MINING=BAD", when it's not!! What you need to do is go to Leadville, sit yourselves down with a few of the old timers and let them tell you how it is. You'll learn a lot and then maybe realize your allegations are baseless!


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

dont mean to interupt the argument.

anybody interested in carpooling from the front range?


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

We should stop debating on this thread and save it for a more appropriate venue. 

Let's get this conversation back to getting people here for the River Festival and any questions they may have about the feature or event.

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## TheWhitePony (Aug 4, 2008)

A more approprite forum for the mine dialogue is MyGunnisonValley.com. Head on over there and see what's already been said. 

To clarify on the Down River Race: Meet at South Bank, we'll shuttle everyone to the commercial put in. Registration at 8:30. 

Hope to see everyone at the festival!


----------



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

A big thank you to YETI for making everyone who isn't from Gunnison County feel really UN-WELCOME to our festival............ We get our features improved and a new lease on the whitewater festival and one of our own (who has been here for 24 years mind you!) starts pissing all over everything, not just the fire! It is ok if miners come to the valley from out of town to work and live but I guess everyone else is SOL........ Come one, come all to the festival we added tarring and feathering to the lineup for non birth right folk and after we put you in this >


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Sandoz, you are putting false words into my mouth, and you are just trying to stoke the fire at this point. I defended everything I have to say, and your comments are a vain attempt at twisting my intentions.

I didnt say people who aren't from the valley should be unwelcome at all, you're putting words in my mouth. I'm saying that people who have lived here for a short period of time maybe need to step back see if they truly have the best interests for the valley, and not for their own personal recreation enjoyment.

And again, you're putting words in my mouth. I never said the miners should get to move here, and then no one else. I am saying that is what a lot of Crested Buttians believe!! They move here and think they have discovered paradise, and that it;s ok for them to move here, but suddenly it becomes their missiont to make sure no one else does. It's what is called the "Last Person Here" syndrome, and I have met a LOT of folks in CB who feel this way. "well, Im just so glad we moved here, lets just hope nobody else does now". Thats total bullshit!! I'm all for people moving here, from whatever walk of life you may be, because like I said, the more money will come in!

And for the last time, you are AGAIN putting words in my mouth. The only people I told not to come were people who are going to make a big deal about the mine. If you want to cause problems and start shit and berate the mine and how its "soooooo bad", then take it elsewhere. Because the festival is not the place for it! 



That being said, thanks again for taking everything I said and stretching it to an unbelieveable point.

I hope everyone comes out and has a good time at our festival. its a bummer it couldnt have been back in June but hey, at least we have one.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

And sandoz, one more thing.............how come you are such a dick????

I've tried to go boating with you several times and you never seem to reply or be interested in going. I get passionate about things that affect my life, such as the mine, but I leave that all behind when I get on the river. And yet you never seem to reply or message back.....What's the word dude?

Pretty sure I saw you last night on the taylor, and you werent putting words in my mouth them, so why do you have to now?​


----------



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry Yeti,
Not trying to be a "sexual organ located in the lower abdominal area".......
I will say ala menges, if you know who I am and see me on the river then introduce yourself. I don't know who you are, guess now I have an idea considering who was on the taylor last night. Wasn't trying to put words in your mouth just make a little jest about the whole your not from here thing which I have experienced in Maine and Vermont also...... I like being called a flatlander over a hippy but i digress. I am out of town alot and usually only get out after work once in a while if I am lucky so I am not avoiding paddling with you! I think you have a clear vision in your head but take a flock of words and stir in some malice and people might get the wrong idea about what you are saying......... Just my opinion, so let's agree to disagree on the mine thing and if you see me say what's up and we'll boat sometime. Just want everyone to come to the festival and have a good time after some down years due to our features and planning.... Sorry you took such offense to the smoking gun post! Cheers, Dave


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

"Smoking gun post"??? You're post was no smoking gun, it was a poor attempt at a personal attack and ultimately you skewed everything I was trying to say, so no, your post was NOT a smoking gun.

The only thing Im going to say is this: are you anti mine beliefs really in the best interest of the valley? Or are they in the best interests for your recreational enjoyment? Because most people who fell the way you do are more worried about their mountain bike trails and their snowmobile routes than they are about economic prosperity for the valley. And that is what I mean by "people who move here don't have the valley itself in their best interests". only themselves.


As far as the festival, I hope everyone comes down and has a good time. We finally have a decent park, and with everybody else throwing one, its about time our festival came up in the que. I want everyone to come and enjoy it, but I also want everyone, PRO OR CON, to leave the mine bullshit at home, because it isn't the place for it!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahh, little off topic but is the wave fast enough to get some pop, or is more on the slow side?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

sorry mike. i think its us who are off topic, not you. Im trying to get this shit to die down but people keep twisting my words around into something they aren't!!! and then i have to respond.


the first wave is not, its mostly for surfing and spinning but the 2nd one can generate some pop. its not very uniform as it surges and breaks randomly but the potential is there, we saw some kids throwin down on Sunday, some loops, some attempts at blunts, etc. its a weird wave but it works, you just have to get in there and see for yourself.


----------



## TheWhitePony (Aug 4, 2008)

"every time you eat a steak a hippie's hackey sack goes in the gutter"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

caspermike said:


> Ahh, little off topic but is the wave fast enough to get some pop, or is more on the slow side?


Mike - flow estimates for the festival are 1200 cfs. So yes, you'll be able to get some pop - meaning wave bounce . Check out the photos of Johnny Meyers at 1100 cfs - at 1200 we'll see things get a little more bouncy: The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: Gunnison Whitewater Park

It's not big air like it was at 1700, or like M-Wave, but it's still a great wave for CO standards. 

I gotta say, its also very ability dependent - Meyers was doing aerial blunts, backstabs and wave McNasty's at this level. I was getting fun carves, some spins and bouncy low angle blunts.

Come to the fest on Saturday and hit M-Wave, the Black or Gunny gorge on Sunday! There's still plenty of great stuff to paddle in this drainage.


----------



## TheWhitePony (Aug 4, 2008)

Do the M-wave, Black, or Gunny Gorge AFTER doing the Down River Race on Sunday morning!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

What's the Taylor like at 1200? I'm thinking of rowing the mini-me but I'd love some beta. Are Initiation or the Slot sketchy in a raft? I can dodge the rocks, just wondering if the holes get grabby at this level...

Also, does anyone know how long the release will last? 

Any beta would be much appreciated...


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

TheWhitePony said:


> Do the M-wave, Black, or Gunny Gorge AFTER doing the Down River Race on Sunday morning!


Oops,
Yeah, that's what I meant, thanks. The downriver race is gonna be sweet! Don't wanna miss that.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Randaddy said:


> What's the Taylor like at 1200? I'm thinking of rowing the mini-me but I'd love some beta. Are Initiation or the Slot sketchy in a raft? I can dodge the rocks, just wondering if the holes get grabby at this level...
> 
> Also, does anyone know how long the release will last?
> 
> Any beta would be much appreciated...


the taylor at 1200 is big and stompy, but unfortunately, there wont be that much water on it. the extra 200 cfs releases will equate to about 600-700 on the taylor, the 1200 figure is what the gunnison will run at. at least that is my understanding........not sure on how long, i imagine they will ramp up friday night/saturday morning and then ramp it back down on sunday night/monday morning. but we'll see

taylor would be fun at this level (four hundo) and at this weekends level in a mini me, lots of rocks to dodge but no grabby holes anywhere!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Yeti! If you need any help stomping hippies, look for me in the down river race on Sunday. I'll bring some tofu for bait and a cattle prod!


----------



## TheWhitePony (Aug 4, 2008)

FYI - the Gunnison will be at ~1200, the Taylor Dam will be releasing at 600 cfs for the weekend, see below:



> This email is to confirm the scheduled increase in Taylor Park Reservoir releases for this weekend’s Gunnison River Festival. http://www.gunnisonriverfestival.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/scheduleofevents.pdf As part of the festival, boating activities will be taking place Saturday at the Whitewater Park in Gunnison and on Sunday morning on the Taylor River. Feedback from both the boating community and the park’s designer indicate that the optimum flow through the park is 1700 cfs. Currently, the Gunnison River is flowing only 1000 cfs.
> 
> In order to enhance the boating experience and therefore improve the odds for a successful festival, the District has asked for releases from Taylor Park Reservoir to be increased from the current 400 cfs to a scheduled 600 cfs release for the time period Friday evening through mid-day Sunday. Adjustments in flow will be done in 50-cfs increments twice a day on Thursday and Friday, and decreases will begin mid-day Sunday.


THANKS TO FRANK KUGEL OF THE UPPER GUNNISON FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

yeah, ive got a big thank you for Frank next time i see him. he's a damn decent guy, and the extra water will be awesome for this weekend!


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

great job this weekend to everyone over in Gunni. I had a great time at the Taylor race on Sunday and appreciate everyone's efforts. I had never run the Taylor before and it was a blast charging down that river for the first time racing in a Wavehopper. Super fun stretch for a DR race.

Is anyone going to post results? I had to leave before the party. Thanks again.


----------



## TheWhitePony (Aug 4, 2008)

We'll get the results for all of the events up this week. Stay tuned.....


----------



## riverrat (Jan 20, 2007)

How about the results for "hippie stomping?" that counts as an event, right?


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

results:


----------

